# Tuna Milkshake!



## sweatshopchamp (Feb 6, 2005)

I bet my girlfriend that I would get a better semester test than her and I did, by one point.  So she has to drink a TUNA MILKSHAKE!  Milk good...Ice good...Tuna gooooooood!  If I lost I would have had to chug a pop and eat a candy bar!  So I ve been rubbing it in for a few days so tonight I made it and i tried it and almost upchucked!  So  being the nice person I am I dont think Ill make her go through with it.  Has anyone ever tried a tuna milkshake?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 6, 2005)

Tuna... milkshake.... arrrggghhh...


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 6, 2005)

Heard about this from various other sites.
200gm Tuna in Water (Drained of course) 
1+1/4 Pint Semi-Skimmed Milk 
2 Large Raw Eggs 
2 Medium Sized Bananas 
3 Heaped Teaspoons Protein Suppliment (Egg and Milk Whey) 

In a blender, one pint mid-morning and one pint mid-afternoon.

Here are more shake recipes  , as well as others.
http://www.deepsquatter.com/shake.htm


----------



## LAM (Feb 6, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Heard about this from various other sites.
> 200gm Tuna in Water (Drained of course)
> 1+1/4 Pint Semi-Skimmed Milk
> 2 Large Raw Eggs
> ...



I've tried about 1/2 those shakes.  I like the The Virile Mary Tuna Shake the best.


----------



## ph8bringer (Feb 6, 2005)

.... that's gross.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

Someone on the boards has actually made up their own.  I can't remember who it was though.

Something like tuna, cottage cheese, milk, protein powder, fruit, and some other stuff all blended!  MMmmMMmm good!


----------



## musclepump (Feb 7, 2005)

Let's just throw some dog crap in there, too. You'll never know the difference!


----------



## ReelBigFish (Feb 7, 2005)

one time in a crunch for time i put a baked potato and can of tuna in a blender and after deciding it was bland i put some s/f strw. berry syrup and let just say i could only manage bout 3 gulps and almost gagged. I feel bad for who ever has to drink any meat shake.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 7, 2005)

Come on get tough and crazy and MAKE HER DRINK IT. She lost the bet and next time she'll work harder too beat you on a bet .LOL

Good for you for doing great in school. Keep up the good work, and glad to see you have a heart.

T.O.M


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

OMG, that sounds horrible


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 7, 2005)

Tuna Milkshake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAM (Feb 7, 2005)

all of you young people are spoiled.  today just about every single protein supplement tastes good.  15-20 years ago no supplements tasted good, they ALL tasted like shit and made you want to gag.  back in the 80's you were forced to drink Joe Weiders shitty tasting products and for almost 10 years there were not many competitors.  so in comparison a tuna shake doesn't really taste that bad.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 7, 2005)

This is just so wrong!   I would puke.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 7, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> all of you young people are spoiled.  today just about every single protein supplement tastes good.  15-20 years ago no supplements tasted good, they ALL tasted like shit and made you want to gag.  back in the 80's you were forced to drink Joe Weiders shitty tasting products and for almost 10 years there were not many competitors.  so in comparison a tuna shake doesn't really taste that bad.


I remember reading advertisments/articles of those back then. You required a blender to mix that suff into a shake!

I will try anything once.... BUT common sense prevails. Tuna milkshake?


----------



## maniclion (Feb 7, 2005)

I tried it a few times with oatmeal, plain yogurt, tuna, cottage cheese, some pepper and season salt and a little relish and celery, it tasted like a tuna sandwich to me.  I still had to chew it because I couldn't keep from gagging if I didn't.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 7, 2005)

Tell her she doesn't have to drink it, if you can get sex any time for the next week, then everyone's happy.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 7, 2005)

(imma see what sweatshopchamp says bout that...)


----------



## Flex (Feb 7, 2005)

Man, i looooooooooooove tuna, but i think the only time i'd eat water, crushed ice and tuna is if i was on Fear Factor.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 7, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Man, i looooooooooooove tuna, but i think the only time i'd eat water, crushed ice and tuna is if i was on Fear Factor.



haha 4real!


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Feb 8, 2005)

MEAT SHAKE!!


----------



## maniclion (Feb 8, 2005)

Arnold would drink it.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 8, 2005)

A friend of mine that I work with drinks this tuna shake:

reduced sodium tuna (drained)
Diet DrPepper
Ice

says it isnt TOO bad....I'll take his word for it.....or maybe if I am bored one day after watching fear factor I'll try it.

I just dont understand why, with all the great meal replacements on the market these days, someone would drink shit like that....yes real protein sources are probably better...but give me a break.


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Feb 9, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Tell her she doesn't have to drink it, if you can get sex any time for the next week, then everyone's happy.


Nice try but Im not thinking shell go for it.  If she would then that would probably been the original bet. lol.


----------



## leg_press (Feb 10, 2005)

Have never tried a tuna shake myself, but there are two people I've heard of in the UK who are body builders who swear by them if they are on a cut Jamie Manuel and Gary Lister, they just use tuna and 1/2 pint of skim milk tho.   Sounds bout as good 2 me as chuggin back 6 raw eggs.

I'd bring it all back up : barf:

Yuck


----------

